# Pics of our walk in humi..



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

hey guys I ran a Illusione Bombing contest and had a few ask for pics of the humidor so i thought i would post up some quick snaps.

Singles:

























Boxes:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I hope someday I have a room in my house like that!!!


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

I wish that was in my house... thats our shop but i thought i would throw a pic up


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent pictures!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Very nice.

Lots of good selections there.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

if you will notice in the last picture there is a sign that says private stock that runs the length of the shelf... can you say i over indulge


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Jarrod you have a better looking stock than my local shop. Boy there is nothing limited about that stash sweetttt eye candy. 
I it


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am crying cigar tears....I am coveting your humidor....I feel bad and glad...at the same time.....SuhWeeeet!!!!!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice. I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Outstanding setup!!One day...maybe one day... haha


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

8ball917 said:


> Very nice. I wouldn't know where to start.


I'd give it a try! 

Great pics...wish my local B&Ms stocked like that.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

We try to keep atleast 2 boxes of EVERYTHING we sell in stock at all times.. i would say that 40% of our walk in sales come from boxes.. pretty rare but we are the only B&M in the central part of the state who specifically cater to box sales


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

You got your own candy store Jarrod.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

WTF! That's awesome!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice set-ups!!
I'd like a shopping cart and an open credit line please!

I'd close those ACID boxes though. I've seen people get P'd off at ACIDs even NEAR traditionals let alone with open boxes.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

What a beautiful sight that is.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

thats why the acids are grouped with the flavored cigars and the cheap sticks


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

That's sweet. I'd love to just sit in there and absorb the smell (and maybe sample one or two).


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Very Nice Jarrod!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I can see me sitting on the floor playing with as many of those sticks as I could. This is what heaven must look like only with no roof to speak of and everything is perfectly humidified.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow thats freaking impressive. I hope to have something like this someday lol.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice pics Jerrod... If I'm ever in Oklahoma, I'll look ya up & have a smoke with ya @ the shop!!!!:smoke:

Nice place you have there bro.:nod:


----------



## Slaterstogies (Sep 23, 2009)

No way I wish I had a b&m around like yours! 
P.S. I'm excited for those illusiones thanx Jarrod
Eric


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

Eric, your prize has been shipped with a little "suprise" inside! If you guys need anything out of my candy store, I happily ship nationwide and definitely give a BOTL discount!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

any Drac's or Boris's in there???


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

i have a box of Dracs but they are personal stash


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I tried to walk inside my 50ct desktop but it didn't work


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

jarrod said:


> i have a box of Dracs but they are personal stash


I heard it is really bad luck to smoke them all yourself. So really just trying to help you out....:rapture:


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Coop D said:


> I heard it is really bad luck to smoke them all yourself. So really just trying to help you out....:rapture:


I too would be willing to assist in the relief efforts.

Just trying to help a BOTL out. :rotfl:


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Nicceee humi, looks big with tons of cigars, Im lovin it bro lol.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I can see me sitting on the floor playing with as many of those sticks as I could. This is what heaven must look like only with no roof to speak of and everything is perfectly humidified.


Haha like what Shuckins does!









Hey Jarrod, do you have a website for your shop? That IS a B&M, right?


----------



## ericdriscoll (Jan 4, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Great Pics


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Crap Jarrod is that at your home--WTF man, you have a serious problem and wish I had it also...Freakin very nice , very nice indeed!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jarrod, I'm jumpin' onto IH 35 and I'll be there by lunch. I wish!


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice !!


----------

